

StackOverflow bans one of its top contributors over frivolous matter - Envec83
https://plus.google.com/+BaukeScholtz/posts/GRjfSAXYw9t

======
fsk
I contributed to StackOverflow a little when it first got started, got
frustrated by the heavy-handed censorship (too aggressive about closing
question), and then gave up and left.

It seems any moderation-based community eventually has that flaw. If you
deviate from whatever the majority believes, you will get disgusted and leave,
and eventually you're left with a core that all act the same.

I'll read Stackoverflow sometimes, but I'm never again contributing.

Stackoverflow sucks!

[http://fskrealityguide.blogspot.com/2009/02/stackoverflow-
su...](http://fskrealityguide.blogspot.com/2009/02/stackoverflow-sucks.html)

